# FLW coming to Sandusky Bay in July



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I just heard that the FLW is coming to Sandusky in July because New York has a quarrentine and the were supposed to go to the St. Lawrence river. Should be a 25 pound a day event!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Not sure on 25lbs since Canada is off limits.....but it'll be 20-22lbs I would say....I think if you cah catch 18lbs a day you will cash a nice check. I keep contemplating on fishing it...I would like too bad.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

You can only fulfill your dreams Scumfrog by taking a leap of faith. GO FOR IT


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would love too BB.....I just sent $550 in to fish the Toyota tourney on St Clair on Sept 17th and I have 5 other BFL's im fishing as a boater....I dont think the wife would be thrilled if I sent off $1700 to fish as a boater or $550 as a Co for this one.....Ive got some quick thinking to be doing lol.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Welp I jumped in as a Co......kinda regretting not fishing it as a Boater but oh well.....we shall see how it turns out!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Scum_Frog said:


> Welp I jumped in as a Co......kinda regretting not fishing it as a Boater but oh well.....we shall see how it turns out!


I wanted to come watch weigh ins but seen it's only for people directly involved in the tournaments thanks to the China virus. Good luck


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

welp just got a call from TD and two boaters just backed out which kicked me out of tourney unless more people register........AWESOME! wow....so mad right now


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Scum_Frog said:


> welp just got a call from TD and two boaters just backed out which kicked me out of tourney unless more people register........AWESOME! wow....so mad right now


Man that sucks. Theirs still 2 weeks till the tournament I believe so plenty of time to get linked up with a boater


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

DHower08 said:


> Man that sucks. Theirs still 2 weeks till the tournament I believe so plenty of time to get linked up with a boater


tournament started today unfortunately. I missed out. I am in the Toyota Series out of Detroit River in Sept but I missed out on Erie.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Scum_Frog said:


> tournament started today unfortunately. I missed out. I am in the Toyota Series out of Detroit River in Sept but I missed out on Erie.


Ahh I had my dates mixed up for some reason, I don't know why I thought it started on the 27th


----------

